#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Υπόγειο - Έκτος περιγράμματος υπόγειο

## ISMINI_82

Καλημέρα

&6β του αρθρου 17 

"Κάτω από την οριστική στάθμη του εδάφους των ακάλυπτων χώρων του οικοπέδου ή γηπέδου, επιτρέπεται η επέκταση υπογείων ορόφων με τις χρήσεις που ορίζονται στο άρθρο 11 
...........
*Εφόσον* πάνω από το χώρο επέκτασης του υπογείου δημιουργηθεί φύτευση με ελάχιστο εδάφους σαράντα (40) εκατοστών, το τμήμα της φυτεμένης επέκτασης προσμετράται στον υπολογισμό της υποχρεωτικής φύτευσης του οικοπέδου της παραγράφου 2α του παρόντος άρθρου."

Τεχνικη Οδηγια &6β αρθρου 17
*Επισημαίνεται η υποχρέωση για φύτευση* με ελάχιστο πάχος εδάφους 40εκ. πάνω από το χώρο της επέκτασης του υπογείου.

1.Πρεπει υποχρεωτικα η πλακα του εκτος περιγραμματος υπογειου να φυτευεται ? 
(Νομιζω οτι μετα την τροποποιηση με τον Ν.4280/14 η τεχνικη οδηγια δεν ισχυει και η φυτευση του εκτος περιγραμματος υπογειου εχει γινει προαιρετικη αλλα θα ηθελα και μια επιβεβαιωση)

2.Μπορουμε αν τοποθετησουμε το λεβητοστασιο στο εκτος περιγραμματος υπογειο να εχουμε στην οροφη του τον εξαερισμο του λεβητοστασιου?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Το "εφόσον" που τόνισες αυτό δηλώνει. Ότι δηλαδή πλέον δεν απαιτείται φύτευση 40εκ..

2. Ναι, καθότι το λεβητοστάσιο είναι μηχανολογική εγκατάσταση που εξυπηρετεί το κτήριο.

----------


## XRXR02

Στον ΝΟΚ περιγράφονται αποσπασματικά οι περιπτώσεις υπογείων ορόφων των οποίων το εμβαδό
δεν μετράει στον ΣΔ.
Α) υπόγειο για χρήση κατοικίας (λεβητοστάσιο, αποθήκες)
Β) υπόγειο κάτω από άλλη χρήση πχ καταστήματος
Γ) υπόγειο για χώρο στάθμευσης που μπορεί να επεκτείνεται μέχρι τα όρια του οικοπέδου( μεχρι 300 μ2)

Αν θέλω να κάνω χρήση και των τριών αυτών δικαιωμάτων μπορώ να το κάνω με ένα υπόγειο
που επεκτείνεται ως τα όρια ή πρέπει να κάνω τρία υπόγεια ?

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να κάνεις συνδυασμό των περιπτώσεων απαλλαγής από τη προσμέτρηση στον συντελεστή δόμησης.

----------

XRXR02

----------


## XRXR02

Αναφέρεται στο άρθ. 17 παρ 8 εδαφ. Αζ του ΝΟΚ ότι επιτρέπονται χώροι στάθμευσης
κάτω από τα προκήπια εφόσον τα οικόπεδα έχουν κλίση τουλάχιστον 20%.
Αυτό το 20% αναφέρεται στο αρχικό φυσικό έδαφος η στο διαμορφωμένο ?

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι αφορά την κλίση του οικοπέδου/γηπέδου στην αρχική του μορφή (φυσικό έδαφος).
Αυτό είναι εύλογο και προκύπτει και από τα αναγραφόμενα στο τεύχος των τεχνικών οδηγιών του Δεκεμβρίου 2012.

----------


## GTHERMOS

Υπόγειο σε οικόπεδο με κλίση κάτω από πισίνα με χρήση μηχανοστασίου και χώρου στάθμευσης  όταν τοποθετείται μπροστά από το περίγραμμα του κτιρίου στο οποίο δεν προβλέπεται υπόγειο μετράει στην δόμηση?

----------

